# 622 HDMI Output Encrypted always?



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Is the 622's HDMI always encrypted? There is a card now that can capture from HDMI, reportedly HDMI/HDCP compliant. Though they say if the stream is encrypted, it cannot capture. So is the output of a 622 always encrypted, is that enabled on the 622, or might it be possible to capture the HDMI output..


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The HDMI output can be connected to any standard TV or other connection that supports HDMI so it can not be any Dish encryption in the stream. You must be thinking of the recorded programs on the HDD. That is Dish enctypted but not the HDMI output.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

As I noted, there is a card from here.. http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/intensity/

That looks like it would allow for capture from the 622, though perhaps not if recorded? I am pondering this card, to try and capture some shows. But if I cannot figure out with some reliability that it would work, I don't think I would bother..


----------



## linuxworks (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm far from an expert in hdmi (but getting experience in it...).

my understanding is that its not really encryption, per se, but authentication. I might be wrong though.

authentication is when you handshake and both parties look at their credentials and either agree to talk or not. or, worst case, negotiate to talk at a reduced resolution if 'something' isn't right in the cred's.

I did see that blackmagic card. looks very interesting!  but you better believe that you won't be able to just sniff this data stream (or import it) so easily. but we can still hope!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Handshake is just another term for a software protocol negotiation process. Each side of the connection negotates with the other using a defined protocol to reach an agreement on the facilities they have in common and can be supported by the connection.

From just a quick look at the web site the card would seem to be an HD video capture card with one HDMI input connection for capture and one HDMI output connection for play back. It should work with the 622, but the only way to know for sure it either try it or find someone that has. You could also email their support (support request from their support page) and ask if they know.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Should be fine.
622 passes through HDMI equipped AVRs without problem.

The issues would be with a Scientific Atlanta or Motorolla cable box.
They have HDCP security and will only allow you to connect directly to a TV.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Interesting. Perhaps I'll give it a shot and see if it works. Sounds promising. If I do it, I'll report back and let you know...


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

HDMI supports strong(ish) encryption of the data stream. This is part of what HDCP is. Devices authenticate with each other by a key handshake. If content protection (the ICT, or image-constraint-token) is enabled, then EACH PIXEL is encrypted using a 24 bit pseudo-random value. New keys are generated each frame. Yes, it's very complicated, and this is an over-simplified explanation of how it works. It's amazing it works at all.

HDMI/HDCP also has a revocation mechanism so that any HDMI device that allows access to the unencrypted data stream can have its keys invalidated, essentially turning it into a brick. That's why HDMI capture cards won't capture video if HDCP encryption is enabled. It doesn't have to be, it's up to the content provider to specify in the data stream the security level.

The encryption process is flawed, and as early as 2001 an approach to circumvent it was published. However, it's not trivial to do so, so you're basically stuck with it.

Final (funny) note - both Blu-Ray and HD-DVD use HDMI/HDCP. However, since many HD TVs don't support HDCP/ICT, nobody is setting it.


----------



## Chap (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm intererested in this myself. I'm really not sure if this will work or if it won't. It won't do blu-ray or HD-DVD because of AACS, but I don't think there is going to be an issue with this card doing HDCP. I'm trying to find out from the company that makes the card.


----------



## Chap (Feb 5, 2007)

Just found this information. I dont' have enough posts to post links though so I ahve to remove them. Very annoying.

_



I have a VIP 622 with an HDMI output. I also have a Mac equipped with an HDMI video input card.

Now you might think that the HDCP copy protection might be a problem... It is. But this little box seems to effectively eliminate the HDCP encryption very effectively. (You do need to by a couple of HDMI to DVI adapters to use it.)

The result: Perfect digital copies of HDTV content right off the VIP622.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Something funny here. If you use an HDMI to DVI adapter, you lose the sound. Thus, on a MAC< you can record the video, but not the sound?


----------



## Chap (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah I'm trying to figure out HOW this person was doing sound. It was asked in the thread, but he didn't respond yet.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

The MacPro or PowerMac G5 does provide for digital in, so he could have done that and sychronized the audio in the editing program.


----------

